# 2007 Outback Kargaroo 23Krs For Sale



## Childers (Oct 6, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Childers said:


> 2007 Keystone Outback Kargaroo 23KRS Toy Hauler Bumper Pull Camper for sale. One owner, no pets, no smoking, no kids, stored indoor during winter, tires one year old, electric jack, receiver hitch & wired for triple hauling, outdoor cook stove with sink, folding ramp door to load four-wheeler/motorcycles/storage, very clean camper.
> 
> Camper is in Kalispell, MT. Asking $14,700
> 
> ...


I have a friend that might buy would you take 12500?


----------

